# Junky AutoZone fan clutch.



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I swapped out my fan clutch for an autozone unit this past winter.

Now that it's summer I've been having problems with it. When it engages it's too stiff, overspeeding the fan and causing the belts to squeal any time I revved near 3000RPM. Tighetning the belt, even to the point of stupid tight, didn't help.

I stuck the original back in, it works just fine. I don't know why I took it out in the first place except that I thought it was bad.

Anyway, avoid aftermarket fan clutches with the Torq-Flo brand name. They're cheap Chinese junk. I'm off to return the clutch and get my money back.

Fred


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I've had good success with fan clutches from NAPA, and Nissan, all others failed quickly.


----------



## Jimmie Jazz (Jul 13, 2004)

On my '89 2.4L HB the water pump comes with a new fan clutch as a unit. You have to move the fan from the old assembly to the new one- kind of a deal I guess, since the water pump from auto zone has a lifetime guarantee. It's effectively two lifetime guaranteed components for the price of one.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

i find that most auto zone stuff does not last. thank God that they are lifetime... althought it gets to be a pain replacing parts more often than you have to!


----------



## Jimmie Jazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Heheh yeah - Ain't THAT the truth.


----------

